# 3D shoots



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

Just curious how many of you use 3D shoots as a form of practice and fun during the off season. There have been 2 in Fargo this winter, # more coming yet in town.


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

It's a great way to sharpen your skills in the off season. You get to shoot realistic targets at multiple unknown ranges, can't go wrong with that. I just wish they had more around Minot...


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

In the FM area there is usually a 3D shoot with in 50 mile radius every weekend during the spring and summer. Lots of fun and cool to see how every one sets up the shoots. Make sure to always thank the hosting club and let them know what you liked about the shoot, it takes a ton of work to put one of those on. All that work is done by volunteer help.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

I know there use to be a website that showed all the shoots in ND. Is that no longer working now, I tried accessing it, and nothing worked.

Is there a different site that shows all the 3D and other shoots going on every weekend in 2009??

I imagine Turner will be all over this one, so thanks ahead of time

Tator


----------



## joshua.jeffreys (Jul 26, 2006)

http://www.ndbowhunters.org/tournamentschedule.htm


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

hmm, that's the website I thought I typed in. I must've missed a letter!!!

thanks


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

You are right Tator I would have been all over this one. But 2am I was checking my eye lids for holes. There are a few more with in resonable driving distance from the FM area all summer long. Toad Lake is another great outdoor shoot to attend. Put your hiking boots on for that one.


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Those are the ones I like the best!! Shooting 3D indoor is one thing, but shooting out in the tree's or in the elements, it's just a whole different story!!!

Where's Toad Lake?


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.geocities.com/toadlake3dshoot/


----------



## deerslayer80 (Mar 27, 2007)

Anything in the Minot area coming up soon.


----------



## ics400 (Oct 12, 2007)

Check on the NDBA site or 3dshoots.com for area listings.


----------

